# Will my NYC OTA's move to VHF?



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any announced plans to move the New York MPEG-2 OTA locals to VHF from UHF? Was planning to deep-six the two unmounted VHF antennas I have in the attic, but am debating whether or not to hang on to them.

Right now I'm very happy with the amplified Winegard 8-Bay UHF antenna I have on my roof and hopeful I can continue to use it well into the future. TIA. /s


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Not sure about specific stations, but from what I have heard, many TV stations are planning on returning to their current analog freqs/channels in 2009 and foregoing their DTV channels. Some may, however, also opt to keep the current DTV freqs and use them for extra programming/weather possibly so it doesn't suck bandwidth away from their regular HD signal. Time will tell.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Looks like WPIX-DT is moving back to channel 11. All the rest are staying in the UHF range.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-991A2.xls


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> Not sure about specific stations, but from what I have heard, many TV stations are planning on returning to their current analog freqs/channels in 2009 and foregoing their DTV channels. Some may, however, also opt to keep the current DTV freqs and use them for extra programming/weather possibly so it doesn't suck bandwidth away from their regular HD signal. Time will tell.


Everyone who is currently using two channels relinquishes one of them after the DTV transition.

--- CHAS


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Looks like WPIX-DT is moving back to channel 11. All the rest are staying in the UHF range.
> 
> http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-991A2.xls


Thanks so much for the pointer, Jim.

(IMO, odd decision by WPIX to be incompatible with its 8 neighboring UHF stations.) /s


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Looks like WPIX-DT is moving back to channel 11. All the rest are staying in the UHF range.
> 
> http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-991A2.xls


Interesting list. Is there a list out there somewhere of all USA TV stations listing their current analog channel, current DTV channel, and what their tentative DTV will be in 2009?

Do the ones listed in the above file have something special about them or are they the only ones moving to a different final DTV (tentative) channel from their current DTV channel in 2009?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

OOPS, I posted the third round link instead of the second round.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-1082A2.pdf


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> OOPS, I posted the third round link instead of the second round.
> 
> http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-1082A2.pdf


Was wondering why I couldn't find WPIX there! I was willing to take your word for it. 

More helpful info on this list. Our local PBS station is WNET, which broadcasts from NJ. It too is slated to move from 61 to its current NTSC home on 13... right on the UHF/VHF border. Hopefully we'll be able to pick it up with either type of antenna. /s


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> Interesting list. Is there a list out there somewhere of all USA TV stations listing their current analog channel, current DTV channel, and what their tentative DTV will be in 2009?
> 
> Do the ones listed in the above file have something special about them or are they the only ones moving to a different final DTV (tentative) channel from their current DTV channel in 2009?


try the avs forum. They have local hdtv areas and many list what the current analog/DTV channels and what their election was


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> Interesting list. Is there a list out there somewhere of all USA TV stations listing their current analog channel, current DTV channel, and what their tentative DTV will be in 2009?
> 
> Do the ones listed in the above file have something special about them or are they the only ones moving to a different final DTV (tentative) channel from their current DTV channel in 2009?


I don't know how up to date this is, but take a look at this.
http://radiostationworld.com/locations/united_states_of_america/usastates.asp


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> ch 13...right on the UHF/VHF border. /s


Frequency wise ch 13 is nowhere near ch 14. There is a large gap between the two. Some UHF antennas have modest VHF capabilities (Channel Master 4228) but unless you are near (<10 miles) an VHF may also be needed.

As with all things antennae - nothing is written in stone, only actual experimentation reveals what the real results are.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

You know, after I wrote that, I realized it may not be the case. Wishful thinking on my part, I guess! Gonna have to change antennas, because PBS-HD has some awesome programming.

It's not so much changing antennas that bothers me. It's that my current amplified Winegard 8-bay is just so awesome for UHF, and a combo VHF/UHF won't perform nearly as well (for UHF). I don't want to have two antennas on the roof. Sigh.  /s


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> OOPS, I posted the third round link instead of the second round.
> 
> http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-1082A2.pdf


What does 2nd round and 3rd round mean?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Second round is the channel assignment for any and all digital TV stations that have no frequency conflicts with their first or second choices of channel.

The third round is the stations that have had to haggle with the FCC because their preferred channel assignment is already take by another station near enough to cause interference and they had to try other channels. With many (but not all) VHF stations moving into the UHF spectrum, conflicts were bound to arise and this is the FCC's way of resolving these issues.


----------

